

How Ravelry makes money - hopeless
http://blog.ravelry.com/2012/01/25/how-does-ravelry-make-money/

======
AznHisoka
When writing your own ad serving system, how do advertisers know they're
really getting the clicks/impressions?

~~~
storborg
That concern exists with 3rd-party ad networks as well: a publisher site could
certainly cause ad impressions to happen without an eyeball actually seeing
those ads. (e.g. text-indent: -5000px)

The answer is just that they don't, but they do know if they are getting
conversions. So the market corrects itself, and after some amount of time
advertisers will (probably) stop bidding for impressions or clicks that aren't
doing them any good.

Also, falsely indicating to advertisers that you are showing their ads is
fraud.

